# Want to Know if Someone is Copying Text from Your Website ?



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

This is free , to see if anyone has copied your website text . i think it is pretty cool.


http://tynt.com/


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2009)

There is another website that does that too. Anyone remember the name? Is it coyscape?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2009)

Yep, that's it.

Thanks for the new site & for making me remember the other one. It does come in handy.

http://www.copyscape.com


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 10, 2009)

I found out I copied myself LOL but thanks for the tool it's great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I found out I copied myself LOL but thanks for the tool it's great.



LOL that really is funny pepperi27. 

kitn


----------

